
Show HN: CRUD Spreadsheets - dustingetz
http://www.hyperfiddle.net/:dustingetz!crud-spreadsheets/
======
ryeguy_24
Having a bit of trouble understanding what the potential solution is and what
problem it solves. I may very well have missed it in There but figured I’d
mention because others may have similar thoughts. So, what problem is this
trying to solve?

~~~
ldb
Same for me. From what I understood you want to say that "people love
spreadsheets" but "spreadsheets have limitations" (e.g. they have weak/no data
schemas). If this understanding is correct then it would be helpful to see a
practical example where said spreadsheet limitations become a problem and how
your solution overcomes this problem.

------
sansnomme
Any plans to add support for datahike or Crux? Datomic is not exactly cheap.

